# 2009 OAA Tournament Dates



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

A draft of the 2009 OAA Tournament Dates is available for review. Please contact your zone director or post here for any corrections or changes. 

*Changes will only be accepted for print in the directory until November 28th at which point the book goes to print.*


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Adam, when & where are your Target Championships this year? Ken


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????*

Where and when is the first leg of the ottawa valley triple crown????2nd and 3rd legs posted on list thanks...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I see the the date for the Provincials and 1st leg of the 3D triple crown, what are the remaining 2 dates. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Adam, when & where are your Target Championships this year? Ken


Ken I am 98% sure they will be in the Sault next year, second weekend in Sept.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Cool I like that!!! Ken


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ted
The first leg of the Ottawa valley triple crown is at 
Petawawa on March 15th

Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks brian , are you going to the worlds , same place this yr sites up already... petawawa going to make it into book hope so...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att brian*

just looked at schedule again march 15 lists flying feathers second leg... april 19 you guys parkline as 3rd leg... I don`t see first leg listed though..


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry Ted
The Petawawa shoot is on Feburary 15th
Had alot on my mind when I was posting 
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*1st leg*

thanks brian I presume in community centre like before behind timmys coffee... book you room for the worlds and is there a outdoor triple crown this year I see no listings ............?????


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes I do believe it is the same place as always.
Plan on going to the worlds, haven't booked yet I 
don't think, my travel agent has the rest of the 
shoots already booked:tongue:
We haven't run an outdoor triple crown for a 
couple of years everyone thought too much 
work for not enough turn out.
Border having any indoor 3D's this year?
Brian


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is this a full list or just a partial list?
..wondering about YCB and Caledon.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm kind of curious too about YBC, Caledon and Colby.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

And then there's the important question: Is the R-100 coming back again?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*triple crown*

last yr we did a oaa triple crown at picton ,york county, then madawaska ... is there a oaa triple crown listed for this yr????????????? like getting those big plaques lol lol


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Dates*

1. The list has been updated

2. Target Championship is in Sault Ste Marie on September 12/13

3. Petawawa needs to contact our membership chair to get some things straightened out. We've been trying to get a hold of them.

3. 2nd & 3rd Legs of the Triple Crown have been added, along with the date for the Junior Challenge 

4. Caledon's dates have been added. I'll have to look into YCB

5. If there are any other changes remember the deadline is Friday (Nov28)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??? for captain t*

can you put up the list as posted before on 2 pages with up dates...thanks


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> can you put up the list as posted before on 2 pages with up dates...thanks


How do you mean?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lists*

was able to get them on oaa site thanks ted


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Last Day*

Today's the last day for changes for printed directory. The most recent list is published at www.oaa-archery.on.ca.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Captain, is there any way we can get them listed so we know what kind of shoot they are? Most are good but some just say they have a shoot...

Just curious


----------

